# looking for a trailer



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey everyone

I was just wondering where i could get the best deal on a 6x10 with a side door.

thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you want to get one over the Internet, I know there is a place that makes them dirt cheap. No idea how good they are. I would just get one at the trailer place where you live.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6X10-ENCLOSED-CARGO ... dZViewItem

Thats the link to one they have on ebay. They are cheap! I bet you can get one to Bismarck for about $500 using a semi. There are alot of semi's that roll down that way, and if they can get a load they are always looking for some gas money. I used E W Wiely Sp.. Out of Fargo. Almost anywhere in the US is $500 for like 25% use of the Semi Trailer.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for that link!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not a problem. If someone is looking to get one from there make sure you post on here, I might want to get one also, we could share the shipping, or I might be willing to go pick them up and pull double.


----------

